# Hotel Transylvanien 4: Erster Trailer zum neuen Animationsfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hotel Transylvanien 4: Erster Trailer zum neuen Animationsfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hotel Transylvanien 4: Erster Trailer zum neuen Animationsfilm*


----------



## Nebulus07 (18. Mai 2021)

Und das ist die Handlung von Teil4 ? Situationskomik ?
*schnüfff*


----------



## Atratus (19. Mai 2021)

Cooles Spiel.


----------

